# Regeneration grizzlies



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there possibility to Regeneration grizzly bear and wolf in utah? For example they bring some grizzly bears or wolf to Utah and support them to grow up and get more like before and i think that is possible because they had life in Utah in past.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah doesn't have enough widerness areas to support a grizzly population. The first thing that you would hear about it them getting into a herd of sheep or cattle and killing off half of them. 

As for the wolf, give him time and he'll be in the state more than he is now.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You meant reintroduction I assume.

Here is the problem, bear in general and grizzlies in particular would not do well if introduced to a new area. Key to a bear's survival is knowing what food sources are availible at what times of the year and where they are located. Much of this knowlege is learned behavior that is ingrained in a young bear by its mother. If you introduce a bear into a unfamiliar area there is a high risk that they will not be able to build up the neccessary fat reserves to make it through the winter.

This is one of the reasons, that unlike wolves, bear generally don't stray too far from where they were born. This is also why I tend to be skeptical of anecdotal reports of grizzly bear on the Cache.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I had heard that there was a sighting up in the Franklin Basin area of a Brown Bear/ Grizz. From what I was told, if the wolves move into an area usually the bears will follow due to the large amounts of carcasses they leave in their wake.


----------

